# New Guy from Southeast Missouri



## ajohannsen (May 17, 2012)

Hey AT. Just wanted to say Hello and introduce myself to the talks. I will stop by every chance I get for fresh views and ideas from yall. I am finally getting back into archery after about 10 years and I know there is a lot I need to learn/relearn. I have been on this site many times reading post and getting information. I finally decided to join up and interact as much as I can. Thanks for the much appreciated site.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ajohannsen.


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

I used to live in Dexter like 40 years ago.

Welcome to the show


----------



## ajohannsen (May 17, 2012)

Thank yall. It really is a small world.


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

WELCOME to A.T IM IN MO, IF YOU NEED A COACH CALL ME


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you pick back up with your 10 yo bow or have you started fresh?


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## ajohannsen (May 17, 2012)

BadgerT said:


> Did you pick back up with your 10 yo bow or have you started fresh?


No I sold that one and had to start over. My wife picked me up a used PSE Firestorm Lite from a local shop while I was on a deployment. So far I was only able to shoot it during my 2 week leave but I know its alot better than the one I had.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm from Joplin and serve in Italy. Now


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome from St louis


----------

